# FSA press-fit ceramic BB with Shimano Cranks?



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

On a new 2010 TCR frame:

Can you use an FSA Ceramic Press-fit BB86 Bottom Bracket with Shimano 7900 cranks?

Or, Is their BB only Compatible with Their FSA cranks?

thanks.


----------

